# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias Pics



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I just have to show off how well my Anubias are doing. Beside a little green spot algae on older leaves on the Nana, I think there doing great. They are putting on one new leaf per week now. All the Nana you see was started about one and half years old. There where started from one rhizome about one inch long. My Coffeefolia is all most 6 inches long. I received this plant last Aug. At that time it was just two and half inches.
I have them in a 15gal tank with DIY CO2. 2w/gal light. GE Aqua/rays 9325K
Fertilization: twice a week
Flourish, 
Flourish Iron, 
Flourish Potassium,
Flourish Trace, 
Flourish Phosphorus, 
Iron Root Tabs, 
13-4-5 plant sticks


















Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I just have to show off how well my Anubias are doing. Beside a little green spot algae on older leaves on the Nana, I think there doing great. They are putting on one new leaf per week now. All the Nana you see was started about one and half years old. There where started from one rhizome about one inch long. My Coffeefolia is all most 6 inches long. I received this plant last Aug. At that time it was just two and half inches.
I have them in a 15gal tank with DIY CO2. 2w/gal light. GE Aqua/rays 9325K
Fertilization: twice a week
Flourish, 
Flourish Iron, 
Flourish Potassium,
Flourish Trace, 
Flourish Phosphorus, 
Iron Root Tabs, 
13-4-5 plant sticks


















Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice Hawkeye.

There is nothing more pleasing then free algae Anubias.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Hawkeye, looks great! What are your doses in mL?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

This is close. I very the Iron and Phosphorus. I watch for thread algae or stag-horn. If I see them increasing, I back off the does. The rest is standard.

Fertilization: twice a week
Flourish, .75ml
Flourish Iron, .5ml once a month
Flourish Potassium, 1ml 
Flourish Trace, 1ml
Flourish Phosphorus, .5ml once a week
Iron Root Tabs, 2-3 months
13-4-5 plant sticks once a month under swords and Crypto.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------

